# Stall dividers *pics added page 3*



## LindaL (Oct 29, 2010)

We are renting the farm we live at, so whatever we do to it must be "non-permanent" unless it doesn't affect the property. The stalls in our barn are 12 x 14 and I would like to divide at least a few of them to have more space...lol I would like to see pics of things you have done to divide your "big horse" stalls that are secure and safe yet can be taken down without affecting the original stall set up. (I do not want to put up metal gates).


----------



## targetsmom (Oct 29, 2010)

I don't have pictures, but we have boards that fit between two angled metal pieces (on each end)that are screwed to the walls. So the supplies are 4 lengths of metal (right angle pieces) the length you want the height of the dividers to be (with holes drilled for screws), plus enough boards the right length to fit to that height. We insert small spacers between the boards at two different heights so the minis can see each other. Others might just make the dividers shorter, but we find this works well for us. Works especially well when one of the minis is a stallion or a foal (when we move the spacer to a lower height).


----------



## Ashley (Oct 29, 2010)

I personally think splitting it will be to small of a stall.


----------



## shalamara minis (Oct 29, 2010)

You can use light weight horse panels from your local farm store. I don't have a pic but all our stalls are from prefert panels and can be divided very easily.


----------



## midnight star stables (Oct 29, 2010)

Most of this is from another stall post but same idea.

Our normal stall size for years was 10x10 or 11x11 for miniatures and horses alike. However that said we have recently been extremely limited with space in the new barn and have had to divide one 11x11 stall. This new layout works great and I feel that the horses are more comfortable now with this layout. I defiantly plan to divide more stalls in the future as they still have lots of room to move, roll and lie down. Most mini farms actually have smaller stalls and it works out well. I was supprised by the number of farms with "small" stalls and I no longer think something as small as 5x5 is even too small some horses. And this coming from someone who was proud of her 10x10 stalls. Heck, most shows are 10x10 but some that I have been to are 5x10 or 6x6 - both which my horses had to adjust to.






I have had a horse gelded in his stall in the past and I do not think divided stalls would work for this, however I know that I'll always have a 10x10 stall for foaling or vet usage if need be, as we have large horses too.

I would think in a perfect world, 6x6 (or 8x8 if needed) stalls would be perfect for miniatures, but from what I've seen the normal in general is either much smaller or much bigger. Miniature seem to adjust accordingly and I think almost any size will work. I just want to add that a 10x10 stall for a 16hh horse seems small, but it is the "norm" for hundreds of farms. If miniatures are 1/4 to 1/2 the size their big horse counterparts, logically why wouldn't 5x5 work? Big stall are awesome, but I have to admit, I think we spoil them a bit... But it's hard not to!





Here is my "stall" for my three. I only have the three right now(



), so this ended up working well for them. There are three stalls in this 11x11 horse stall. The sizes are two 6.5x5.5 and one 11x4.5. It is a little tight, but in my situation we were desperate at the time. In the future I plan to cut a stall down the middle making in 10x5 or 11x12, but I wouldn't hesitate to make stalls like this again. I love these stalls. Each stall has a hay and water bucket and a spot for a hay net too. Each stall has a thick rubber mat on top, which is leveled over gravel, on dirt, on cement(way down), making for a supportive, soft footing. Each mini can and does lie down, turn around and move just the same as a "large horse in a large stall". They can also look out and talk to their buddies; the stalls are high enough that there is no reaching over to bite or bug though, if that were an issue. My minis are 33", 34" and 35" and this works for them. I expect the young one to grow to be 37" and I have another 36-37" mare(who is not at home for the next year), and with those two larger minis, I would likely go with the 'two mini stalls' in the one large one. I think it just depends on the size of the horse and their disposition. My guys get lots of time out side, and are inside at night or during poor weather. They love to get out and play but are just as happy at night to come inside to their beds. Each knows their own stall - which I find neat.

Stall doors open:






Stall doors closed:




(The white fencing is to allow our two mares to see one another but not really touch. They aren't the best of buds and that keeps the peace at feeding times. The other stall doesn't require the fencing as they are used to sharing a stall.)

Looking into one of the back stalls:






Looking out from inside of a back stall:






Best of luck!


----------



## disneyhorse (Oct 29, 2010)

What are your stalls currently made of? For many years I rented a 12 x 24 pipe corral, and had a divider with a gate custom made to go in the middle to split it. It just used the pipe clamps, so was totally easily removable.

If the walls are metal or wood, it would require some sort of piece bolted on so you could attach the divider... a gate is very important to consider, too...

Andrea


----------



## Eagle (Oct 29, 2010)

My OH made dividers from wood and steel (he works steel) they are screwed to walls and floor and can be removed to make bigger stables for breeding mares.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## LindaL (Oct 29, 2010)

The stalls are wood and are 12 ft. deep x 14 ft wide with a sliding stall door. My stalls have opened slatted wood fronts, so the horses can see out, so I would probably divide it so both horses can see out.

Ashley, I don't think a 7' x 6' stall is too small for a Mini, especially since they spend all day turned out. The stalls would be for eating/resting basically.

Edited to say:

I meant 7' x 12'......LOL


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Oct 29, 2010)

To be honest it is about the smallest you can go in comfort.

I think it would work, short term, but, I would not want to do it permanently.

That said, I think your best bet would be to make a panel, complete, that has a door already in it, and attach it with hinges to the walls. That way, if you had to, you could take the whole thing out and have the big stall- say for a convalescing horse?


----------



## LittleRibbie (Oct 29, 2010)

Linda, if using gates are not something you want to do, how about 2 2x2's about 2 1/2 inches apart along the back and front of each stall obviously running up and down. you only need about 4 screws on each then just take 2x8's or 2x6's and drop them down in the "channels". The reason you need the channels about a 1/2 in wider than the wood is because of expansion and if they are too tight the boards that you drop in tend to bow or warp.Depending how long your center wall or divider wall is you may just want to put a strength board in the middle running up so that it includes all your boards.

If you want you can even order the steel "U Channels" from Woodstar, that is what we did for our first set of stalls. I think they were a couple $ a foot ....you just need to order 2 may be 4ft long. Or if you know of someone who can bend the steel for you that is another way to go...just more expensive than the wooden slats.

By the way....did you bring this Hot weather with you from Texas!! Its never been this hot here in Oct!! Supposed to get cooler next week...sure hope so!!


----------



## LittleRibbie (Oct 29, 2010)

Forgot to add...I have a 6x7 area that used to house my carrige but now that I moved the carrige I hung a water bucket in there and took the door off the front. It opens up to the pasture the same as my bigger stalls. I cant tell you how many times I have seen 3 horses all standing scrunched right up in there...dont ask me why....there are 4 other bigger stalls they could be in. Guess they just like to be together. Silly horses


----------



## susanne (Oct 29, 2010)

Could an aisle guard work? Perhaps not for overnight, but at least at feeding time?

This one expands to 12 ft. long with a solid center panel that is 2 ft x 6 ft. Being worrier, I'd be concerned about a horse getting a leg through the end straps if left overnight, but perhaps you could cover those with canvas to make the entire length solid? (I've thought about using these to divide show stalls.)

http://www.sstack.com/stable_barn-supplies_stall-supplies/dura-tech-aisle-guard/

With small solid wall stalls, I'd worry about a horse getting cast, but then, I always find SOMETHING to worry about!


----------



## LindaL (Oct 29, 2010)

LOL Little Ribbie...I'm not from Texas...I'm from Oregon where we don't ever get "this" weather...LOL!





I think I will do the slats...seems like it would work the best for what I want to do...just need to figure out the gate now...hmmm...


----------



## LittleRibbie (Oct 29, 2010)

Sorry about that...now I gotta go find someone else to blame for this heat!!


----------



## Sandee (Oct 29, 2010)

I know you said you didn't want to put up metal gates but I'm not sure what you are thinking of. We have 12 x 12 big horse stalls that for a while we divided in half by using a 12' pipe gate with a wheel on one end (to make it move more easily). We screwed the hinges into the back wall and put a gate fastener on the other wall. That way we could bring either horse out the sliding door by opening the gate for the one while it closed the other inside. We had 2 minis this way for several months.

However, they did get into a disagreement through the pipe gate one night and knocked it off it's hinges. The fact that we had it fastened to the wall on the other side with a chain as well as the "gate fastener" kept it from falling on anyone. But we did have 2 scared minis and for a while they left the gate alone.


----------



## Marty (Oct 29, 2010)

Linda, all our stalls have U channels that we made of wood. This is a no-brainer and anyone can do it easily. Just 2 1X2's screwed into the wall. That's it. Then drop your wood divider down. And pick them back up and out ya go. I can convert any of my stalls in about 4 minutes. Works great.


----------



## susanne (Oct 29, 2010)

Marty,

What do you do for a gate once you have the divider in? Or do you have doors set up for the divided size, so that with dividers out, the stall would have two doors?


----------



## mydaddysjag (Oct 30, 2010)

If your looking to divide your stall in half and it's 12deep and 14 feet wide, wouldnt that leave you with 2 stalls that are 12feet deep by 7feet wide? just want to make sure Im picturing it right since I saw a smaller size mentioned. As soon as I know for sure I'll give you some ideas, we were going to do the exact same thing in the past.


----------



## LindaL (Oct 30, 2010)

mydaddysjag said:


> If your looking to divide your stall in half and it's 12deep and 14 feet wide, wouldnt that leave you with 2 stalls that are 12feet deep by 7feet wide? just want to make sure Im picturing it right since I saw a smaller size mentioned. As soon as I know for sure I'll give you some ideas, we were going to do the exact same thing in the past.



LOL.....yes!! Duhhh me!!! Blush!


----------



## Marty (Oct 31, 2010)

Suz, the stalls are already 10 X 10 and each have a door. So when I pull the divider out it opens up into the next stall.

Linda you really need to re-think this divider deal. Honestly, you haven't really experienced horses in Florida yet. Your horses are going to need to be inside a whole lot more than outside. This is November (practically) but when your summer arrives sooner than you think, if the heat doesn't get to them, the sand and attacking bugs will and you will be keeping them in much more than you figured. So when you divide the stalls, its going make the horses even hotter and cut down on the air flow and you won't like the end result. The larger their stalls the more comfortable they will be. Trust me. Don't do it. Did you ever get unpacked yet?


----------



## LindaL (Oct 31, 2010)

Here are some pics of my stall walls...they are slatted so a lot of ventilation on all sides...and the back is screened, so no morning sunlight blasting them. The front has an overhang, so it makes it shaded as well.

I don't think a 7' x 12' stall is too small for a Mini...AND I am not asking if it is...I am asking for your pics of divided pics from full size stalls...






Front of stall with sliding door opened:






Back of stall (you can see screen at top):






Side wall (looks closed in, but there are openings between boards on most of the walls):


----------

